# 8 days late, SO many BFN's, no sign of AF :( HELP?!?!



## mrsjk

Hi ladies,

This is my first time posting so please bare with me. Let me start off by saying I don't have a lot of TTC knowledge, but I am 8 days late for AF on a typically 30 day cycle. I've taken 6 HPT's and they have all been BFN including one this morning. I've taken a mix of internet cheapie test strips and Clear Blue weeks indicator tests.

For the past 5 days I have been feeling like AF is coming, cramps, bloating and a tugging feeling which I don't usually get with AF.

I've also been having insomnia which is horrendous, but that could also be from the stress of not knowing now.

My question for all of you experienced TTCer's out there is - after being 8 days late - is there still a realistic chance I could be pregnant?


----------



## Sct133

Hey there and welcome! I just joined this site last week and am also new TTC. My hubby and I have been TTC for about 8 months.

I recently was 6 days late for my AF and kept getting BFNs. I felt the same way and had the same symptoms as you. I was sure I was pregnant as I am never late but just not enough hormones to get a positive result. Unfortunately my AF came on the 6th day of being late. That is not to say you will not get your BFN, if you ready about the HCG levels some women do not produce enough to get a positive result until about a week after their missed period or longer. Are you testing first thing in the morning? If not try that. If you still don't get your period I would go to get a blood test. The Not Knowing is tough and causes emotional stress which could also delay your AF. I wish you the best of luck and hope your BFP! And please keep me posted ;)


----------



## mrsjk

Thank you for replying!!! I agree the emotional stress could further be delaying AF which sucks because I really want her to just come so I can start a new cycle...well, what I REALLY want is a BFP lol but you know what I mean!

I noticed you got married last May, me too :) May 25th, 2013!


----------



## Sct133

Oh I hear you. I felt the same way. I won't lie I was very disappointed when it finally came but did also feel a sense of relief. I really hope it's different in your care though and that you get your BFP !!

Yes we got married May 17 2013, congrats to you! I can't believe it's over 7 months now! Goes by so fast ;)


----------



## mrsjk

Just to update... still nothing. No AF. BFN.

Also, my sanity is fleeting.


----------



## Sct133

mrsjk said:


> Just to update... still nothing. No AF. BFN.
> 
> Also, my sanity is fleeting.

Oh wow I am sure, it's an awful anxiety! Are you still having the same symptoms? I would wait a few more days and if you don't get your AF maybe contact your doctor, no use in continuing to waste money on HPT.

Best of luck and hope you get BFP rather than being late!


----------



## tinadecember

There's a group in TWW which I post in and one of the girls in there was 14 days late for her period and then it arrived! she did say she had been sick that cycle though so maybe that was what delayed it.

Hope this isn't the case for you though and you get your BFP xx


----------



## SnortyBear

I just went through this a couple of months ago.. My AF was 15 days late! Kept testing throughout the whole time, even a blood test, and all BFN. Unfortunately AF came on day 15. I was pretty upset, but glad to see her at the same time. I was also sure I was pregnant, with signs and everything.

During that time, I did alot of reading about it, and there are MANY women who are preggo and dont get BFP until weeks later.. It just depends on how long it takes them for their HCG to build up. It builds up fast for some ppl, slow for others..

Keep your hopes up, it isnt over till aunt flo shows up!!


----------



## mrsjk

OMG 15 days!! I'm sure I'll lose my mind!!!

The funny thing is I don't really think that I AM pregnant, besides the cramping and tugging I don't have any symptoms. No sickness or anything, just the insomnia lately but that's also probably because I'm losing it lol.

A friend of mine is a nurse and I was talking to her this morning and she said that sometimes stress can cause a delay in ovulation and AF, but.... I just came back from vacation in Jamaica...lol I was very far from stressed!!

Will keep everyone posted! Pray for me :)


----------



## BumpySomeday

After 4 months off of BC and perfectly on-time 30 day cycles since coming off I had a similar situation recently. Turns out I had an anovulatory cycle. I wasn't TTC but we were just using the pull out method so it was possible.

Anyway, after tons of tests that all came back BFN I went to the doctor when AF was 2 weeks late. I had read on other forums people saying they couldn't get a BFP for several weeks when they were pg (well that is pretty rare apparently). Doctor tested me, BFN. AF came a week later (3 weeks late! and this had NEVER happened to me before) I swore something was up but my doctor said it's not unusual to have anovulation once a year (missing ovulation). I had cramps for like a week, nausea, indigestion, didn't eat a lot like I normally do, weird fluttering feelings down there... you name it.. I had it. And I wasn't TTC, I wasn't overly stressed, no medicines, nothing. My doctor just said it was normal... haha, yeah that roller coaster of emotions was far from normal. 

But since that cycle my cycles have been a perfect 28 days.. really strange. Good luck to you though!!!


----------



## SnortyBear

Your trip to Jamaica could've done it. I've heard that traveling can stress your body out and make af late.


----------



## mrsjk

Hi ladies!

Thanks for all your replies and suggestions!

Update: AF 11 days late, CD41 

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laurenelyse

Are you sure you ovulated? Many things can throw off ovulation. Stress wouldn't make AF late, but it could throw off your o date. Have you called your doc? If you're still getting BFN's, most docs will give Provera to induce a period after about a 40 day cycle.


----------



## mrsjk

I wasn't temping so I'm not 100% sure of my O date, but I did take OPKs and they all indicated a strong surge over 3 days or so that we BD'd. 

Do you think the OPKs could be wrong? I took them for about a week and the test line continuously got darker and darker until it was darker than the control line? Maybe I'm interpreting the OPK's wrong??

Any thoughts on that would be great because then maybe you are right and I didn't even ovulate? Sorry if I sound really stupid, I don't know a lot about TTC...


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hahaha you don't sounds stupid AT ALL! TTC is ridiculously confusing for most of us. However, I have learned that OPKs are super reliable if you are 100% sure that you're ovulating. It's possible that your body was gearing up to ovulate but didn't actually O at that time. I know a few women who actually get two surges a month and it's during the second one that they actually O. I have also heard that travel can totally mess with your cycle. I know when I went to China everything got totally screwed up. Unfortunately I was the opposite of you and ended up having a much earlier and longer AF than usual. I would definitely recommend chatting with your Doc about it. He or she will likely give you a blood test and then if that's negative you will know for sure. It's not uncommon to skip AF one month or have it super delayed. I hope that's not the case for you though! Fingers crossed for your BFP!


----------



## mrsjk

Thanks sweetpea! I have heard a lot of people say that they've missed AF for a month, I guess it just freaks me out because I've had my period since I was 14 and I'm 28 now and I've NEVER missed a month in my life so it just seems totally crazy to me!

I think I'm going to go to the doctor today.


----------



## Sct133

mrsjk said:


> Thanks sweetpea! I have heard a lot of people say that they've missed AF for a month, I guess it just freaks me out because I've had my period since I was 14 and I'm 28 now and I've NEVER missed a month in my life so it just seems totally crazy to me!
> 
> I think I'm going to go to the doctor today.

I just went through something like this too and it freaked me out as I too was never that late with my AF or ever missed a month. It's crazy what our bodies can do!


----------



## mrsjk

Agreed. I'm getting very angry with my body for doing this to me!

The cramping and tugging feeling I had earlier is now gone, now I've just had lots of headaches and some dizzy spells+loss of appetite.


----------



## Sct133

mrsjk said:


> Agreed. I'm getting very angry with my body for doing this to me!
> 
> The cramping and tugging feeling I had earlier is now gone, now I've just had lots of headaches and some dizzy spells+loss of appetite.

I assuming you took another test today?


----------



## mrsjk

I did.

This is going to sound totally crazy but I thought I saw something - I tried to take a picture and there was nothing.

I think I'll just go to the doctor today and see what he says. I'm going crazy!!!!


----------



## mrsjk

Went to the doctor today, I basically thought he would tell me that I'm crazy and I just need to wait for AF. INSTEAD what he said to me was that urine tests aren't definitive. He told me his own wife had 3 pregnancies and she never had a positive urine test OR a positive blood test and the only way that she found out she was pregnant was by having an ultrasound! SOO basically - instead of making me think I'm an insane maniac, he made me think I'm not crazy at all. Which is sort of AWFUL because it's giving me hope and what if I shouldn't be hopeful?

Anyway, he took my blood and gave me a requisition for an ultrasound. Should have the results by Friday! PLEASE keep your fingers crossed for a BFP!!


----------



## Sct133

mrsjk said:


> Went to the doctor today, I basically thought he would tell me that I'm crazy and I just need to wait for AF. INSTEAD what he said to me was that urine tests aren't definitive. He told me his own wife had 3 pregnancies and she never had a positive urine test OR a positive blood test and the only way that she found out she was pregnant was by having an ultrasound! SOO basically - instead of making me think I'm an insane maniac, he made me think I'm not crazy at all. Which is sort of AWFUL because it's giving me hope and what if I shouldn't be hopeful?
> 
> Anyway, he took my blood and gave me a requisition for an ultrasound. Should have the results by Friday! PLEASE keep your fingers crossed for a BFP!!

Good luck lady!!! Baby dust your way!!!


----------



## mrsjk

Update: 12 days late, CD42

Had blood work done yesterday, took another HPT this morning and thought I saw a very very faint second line. I took a picture but I'm not sure how to attach it. Here's hoping!!!!

I called the doctors and they said my results are in but they wouldn't tell me over the phone so I'm going there after work today!

PRAYING!


----------



## Sct133

mrsjk said:


> Update: 12 days late, CD42
> 
> Had blood work done yesterday, took another HPT this morning and thought I saw a very very faint second line. I took a picture but I'm not sure how to attach it. Here's hoping!!!!
> 
> I called the doctors and they said my results are in but they wouldn't tell me over the phone so I'm going there after work today!
> 
> PRAYING!

Good luck lady let me know!


----------



## LondonBean

I want to know so I am saying hi! Good luck!


----------



## mrsjk

Update: sorry for the delay ladies!

13 days late, CD43.

Okay, ladies, I'm officially losing my mind. Here's what happened yesterday, I went to see the doctor and the blood test was negative! I was kind of shocked, but more than me - the doctor seemed shocked! So then we kind of went through a timeline of when I was taking the OPKs and when we BD'd etc. The doctor seems to think that my cramps last week were implantation cramps and that I could have implanted on the 12th or 13th, so it wouldn't have shown in the blood on the 15th. 

Waiting till the 20th to go back and do another blood test.

I AM GOING CRAZY!!!!!!!


----------



## Sct133

mrsjk said:


> Update: sorry for the delay ladies!
> 
> 13 days late, CD43.
> 
> Okay, ladies, I'm officially losing my mind. Here's what happened yesterday, I went to see the doctor and the blood test was negative! I was kind of shocked, but more than me - the doctor seemed shocked! So then we kind of went through a timeline of when I was taking the OPKs and when we BD'd etc. The doctor seems to think that my cramps last week were implantation cramps and that I could have implanted on the 12th or 13th, so it wouldn't have shown in the blood on the 15th.
> 
> Waiting till the 20th to go back and do another blood test.
> 
> I AM GOING CRAZY!!!!!!!

Oh wow I am sorry to hear that it's not a definite answer yet, I would be freaking out too! But stay positive! I'm
Wishing you all the luck, let me know if you find anything else out. The 20th is not that far!!


----------



## mrsjk

Thanks!! It's so hard, especially because (not sure if I mentioned this previously) but hubby is away on a work conference till tomorrow so he has NO IDEA what any of this has been going on. So I'm literally by myself, going nuts.

I'm really hoping this month is it, I know you've also been trying since May - I feel like it's our time now!! People around me are getting pregnant so quickly and easily - I teach a teen mom class so I'm around girls that are pregnant all the time without even trying! It's frustrating :( Good luck to us all this month!!!


----------



## SweetPea3200

OMG I haven't been on at all but I just saw all this stuff! I would be going insane if I was you! Holy geez. Well I'm super glad that there's still hope:) I've heard lots of weird stories about not getting BFPs when pregnant too. It's the not knowing that drives you crazy hey?! Well keep us updated, I really hope it's your month!


----------



## mrsjk

Ladies, I'm going NUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

16 days late, CD46.

NOTHING HAPPENING.


----------



## apple_20

That's so frustrating. Did they do repeat tests? 

My fingers are crossed for you


----------



## SweetPea3200

Urgh that's so annoying!! Why can't our bodies just do exactly what they are supposed to? LOL. Any further tests or updates?? I'm crossing my fingers for you. My body is pretty much the opposite. I've had a super weird light AF on and off for weeks now. Thankfully I just had a week without it but it seems to have started again today. I just want it to turn into a normal AF so that I know what's going on! So frustrating. Hope you get good news soon:)


----------



## mrsjk

No repeat blood work, doc wants me to go for an ultrasound on the 27th.

The wait continues.... 17 days late, CD47


----------



## SweetPea3200

Wow that's so late! Hopefully they'll figure out what's going on the 27th! At least it's only six days away now. I'm sure that seems like forever to you though!


----------



## imphope

If you don't mind mrsjk I will wait with you. I'm in a similar place. A few days late, af symptoms (kind of, but not my usual ones) and BfN hpts. I was regular on BCP for years and regular when I came off them for the last 5 months. This is my first cycle ttc and I am confused. Here's hoping both of us get happy results. Your post about just wanting to know either way really resonates with me. If is not a pregnancy, I just want to start my new cycle! I feel crazy.


----------



## BumpySomeday

It's maddening isn't it... mine was 3 weeks late for no reason a few months ago but unlike your doctor, mine insisted the pee test was more than accurate with AF being 2 weeks late & she came a week later :growlmad: But I had seen so many forums where people said they couldn't get a positive read for several weeks so it definitely is possible!

Maybe you did O later on and you got pregnant from that! I've heard that has happened to lots of people too :) Are you still testing at home until then? I am pretty sure that I couldn't wait 6 more days!!!


----------



## mrsjk

Definitely still testing at home! LOL, there's no way I can last without it!!

This morning - BFN.


----------



## mrsjk

imphope said:


> If you don't mind mrsjk I will wait with you. I'm in a similar place. A few days late, af symptoms (kind of, but not my usual ones) and BfN hpts. I was regular on BCP for years and regular when I came off them for the last 5 months. This is my first cycle ttc and I am confused. Here's hoping both of us get happy results. Your post about just wanting to know either way really resonates with me. If is not a pregnancy, I just want to start my new cycle! I feel crazy.


imphope - any news on your end?!


----------



## KL50

Hi Ladies! Wow, it is super frustrating. I am in a similar situation. 
I posted a new thread about it. To see if it is normal! haha 
i had our first baby in Feb (last year) and haven't had my period for somewhere between 40-50 days. Kinda wonky my cycle and all after giving birth. 
I was just like this in the beginning from 8 days late (trying to give benefit of the doubt since I was not super regular). but it is completely nerve racking. I have calmed down a bit, telling myself to just let it be and I will have an answer soon.. and 40 days later, nothing! haha 
I am trying to put it in perspective that my body may be readjusting after giving birth but very tempted to call the doctor to see if this can be typical. 
Keep us posted! Hopefully the weekend will fly by for you! :)


----------



## imphope

mrsjk: no nothing. I think I am about 4-5 days late. It is so weird because my cycles have been so regular until now. I wonder if it is just a coincidence that my first irregular cycle coincides with our first time ttc? I have no clue. Maybe it is only because my DH and I have had quite a stressful month ( on top of ttc) and my body is just off? I have two BFN's so far. Come on baby! :)


----------



## imphope

AF just got me. :( cd1 here. I think I may start charting. My cycle isn't as regular as I thought I guess. Hope you have a different result mrsjk.


----------



## SweetPea3200

That's a bummer:( But I hear ya. It's disappointing but if you keep getting BFN's I'm always happy to just get onto the next month. I've recently started charting too. It's kinda of a pain on weekends since I definitely sleep in later than 7am lol but you get the hang out it. It's so handy to use charting, OPKs, and watching your CM and cervical position so then if all signs point to around the same day, you can be sure that you ovulated around then! I found I was so confused and frustrated to the point where I wasn't even sure that I was ovulating!! Now I know that I do, just not sure if it's every month lol. GL with the charting, there are so many helpful women on here if you have any questions!


----------



## mrsjk

Sorry about AF imphope! But at least you're onto a new cycle!

Update for me: 20 days late, CD50.

I went for an ultrasound yesterday - SO FRUSTRATING!!!!!!!! The tech says - if you are preg I'll let you know. So she starts looking blah blah and then goes "I'm not sure, let's do a transvag ultrasound". Fine. At the end of that?: "Ya, I'm not sure, I think it's too early to tell... come back in 2 weeks if you still don't get your period".

Thanks for nothing!

The frustration continues.

I really just want an answer so I can move on with my life.


----------



## apple_20

sorry mrsjk.

tbh though i saw my friends scan at 5 weeks (had a scare) all there was to see was the tiniest round thing. like minuscule. if shed gone in a day or so earlier they wouldn't have seen anything either.


----------



## mrsjk

Thanks hun! I work very closely with a lovely woman who is a nurse and has come to be a good friend of mine, and she said the same thing.

However, I think at 20 days late CD50... there really isn't any hope of a BFP, and this constant delay of a definite answer is letting a little bit of hope linger in me :( I'm trying my best not to be hopeful and then at times I can't help it!


----------



## apple_20

I know, false hope is the worse but you can't help it at times like this. Have you got hcg results to come back?


----------



## mrsjk

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've been MIA. Just needed a mental break. In case anyone is keeping up or wondering lol - still nothing. I'm waiting 2 weeks before going back to the doctor because I'm so frustrated!!! Will keep you guys posted whenever something happens!


----------



## apple_20

Sorry to hear you are still waiting. I hope they figure out what it is soon!


----------



## imphope

Update mrsjk?


----------



## DocMcStuffins

Wow hun, have just read and caught up on this.

What a trooper you are. I can't begin to imagine how frustrated you are over all this!

I really hope you've either had some positive news or at least af has the decency to show up so you can start ttc again! 

X


----------



## mrsjk

Hi ladies!

Thought I'd post a quick update, I haven't been too active on here because I'm trying to keep my mind off TTCing lol. Anyway, around Feb 2nd I had some veryyy light bleeding/spotting, it lasted on and off for about 2.5 days.... was that AF? I don't know. She hasn't come full blown yet. But then on Feb 5th, I started taking OPKs and on Feb 10th I got a positive OPK. So I really have NO IDEA what is going on.

Maybe that was AF and then the positive OPK.... that would put me at testing at the end of this month/early march.

Will keep you all updated!


----------



## apple_20

Thanks for the update my best guess is you didn't ovulate last cycle or maybe didn't even build up much of a lining. Positive Opk is a good sign though it doesn't confirm Ovulation so if this next cycle is dodgy too I'd request more tests. Good luck!


----------



## mrsjk

Update!

Looks like that was AF and a positive OPK!

Started testing on Thursday (10 dpo) BFP! 
Tons and tons of BFPs, lots of different tests :) YAAAAAY!!!!


----------



## pandi77

Yay and congrats!


----------



## selmaa

that happened to me well I was 14 days late, then it came however I'm at least I think 15 dpo and negative hpt but the $1 one, however my breast an extreme noticeable blue gains that even goes around my nipples! :/ I'm so nervous and I feel kind of weak:( ughhh


----------



## ChocLover

mrsjk said:


> Update!
> 
> Looks like that was AF and a positive OPK!
> 
> Started testing on Thursday (10 dpo) BFP!
> Tons and tons of BFPs, lots of different tests :) YAAAAAY!!!!

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9: :happydance:

Ps - happy to know that was AF as my last one was like that, following a complete missed cycle while I was travelling overseas.


----------



## Sct133

Absolutely wonderful news!! Now I have a buddy!!!


----------



## apple_20

Yay! I was routing for you. I got my bfp too!! Due nov!


----------



## Sct133

apple_20 said:


> Yay! I was routing for you. I got my bfp too!! Due nov!

Congrats!!!


----------



## apple_20

Sct133 said:


> apple_20 said:
> 
> 
> Yay! I was routing for you. I got my bfp too!! Due nov!
> 
> Congrats!!!Click to expand...

Thanks you too!


----------



## mrsjk

apple_20 said:


> Yay! I was routing for you. I got my bfp too!! Due nov!

Congratulations!!!!! So exciting!!


----------

